# Uniforms



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

Where do Hapkido schools get their special uniforms?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 19, 2004)

From speical stores  No seriously, at my school we wear a Kwon Heavyweight Gi in either black blue or white. www.kwon.com


----------



## The Kai (Jul 20, 2004)

We wear the Kwon self defnese Uniform . I think it is a great value (the sizing runs big though)


----------



## whalen (Jul 21, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Where do Hapkido schools get their special uniforms?



i have found the most reasonable uniforms at Best Martial Arts.

They carry the same brand i use in korea Moo Sool Sa  


www. sangmoosa.com

or 1-800-346-3116


Hal


----------

